# laptop vista complete restore



## growler (May 27, 2008)

i just become the new owner of a laptop from a friend who brought it last month a didnt want it so swaped for a pc its a acer, aspire 5315 with vista basic
but my problem is it is filled with rubbish stuff like web games and is as slow as a snail ive speeded it up some what. but would prefer a complete restore back to factory, the last owner did not make a backup partion or a dvd 
my question is is there neway that a restore can be done


----------



## DonInKansas (May 27, 2008)

Best thing I can suggest is backup any files you want and do a complete OS reinstall.


----------



## erocker (May 27, 2008)

You will need a valid copy of Windows.  Insert the CD, go into the bios and set it to boot from the CD.  Restart, and press "any" key.


----------



## growler (May 27, 2008)

yea that would be an option but doing that i loose all drivers and a 70 os and have to pay out for one


----------



## spearman914 (May 27, 2008)

Backup your important data and games and do a complete reinstall is someone suggested. This will help clean up clogged registry keys that are useless and slows down your PC and also wiping out undetectable spywares or viruses.


----------



## erocker (May 27, 2008)

growler said:


> yea that would be an option but doing that i loose all drivers and a 70 os and have to pay out for one



Didn't come with a Windows CD, or Drivers CD?  Just download the drivers off the net and save them to a USB stick or a CD.


----------



## mullered07 (May 27, 2008)

growler said:


> yea that would be an option but doing that i loose all drivers and a 70 os and have to pay out for one



you have the coa ? just download a copy of vista basic and install with the key on the coa, you wont have to $70 for a new os and its completly legal as you own the coa

ive made a backup copy of my vista just incase, but as i own the coa it doesnt matter which dvd i install from as i have a legit key.


----------



## growler (May 27, 2008)

where from ?


----------



## erocker (May 27, 2008)

growler said:


> where from ?



Manufacturer's website.  Or, find out what chipset your notebook is using and get the drivers of the chipset's manufacturer's site.


----------



## spearman914 (May 27, 2008)

growler said:


> where from ?



I don't think you need the CD. Get a bootable CD and burn the OS ISO file to it. Then boot and reinstall.  You don't have a bootable CD either?


----------



## rangerone766 (May 27, 2008)

dell's dont ship with disks any more. they install a ghost copy on a hidden partition. the right key combo at post launches the app for reinstall. i dont know the key combo, or if it has the same option, but worth looking into.

also my ibm laptop has the same on a hidden partition. i bet your acer has one aswell.


----------



## growler (May 27, 2008)

does ne one know how to access a hidden partion


----------



## spearman914 (May 27, 2008)

growler said:


> does ne one know how to access a hidden partion



This can help:




> Many laptops and computers comes in our days without recovery cd, the OS and driver are in hidden partition.
> 
> I will show you step by step how to unhide this partition. You will need to use PARTEDIT32.
> 
> ...



UPDATE: It mentioned XP, I'm sure it works with Vista too.


----------



## rangerone766 (May 27, 2008)

try alt+f10


----------



## growler (May 27, 2008)

i managed got into the ALt +F10 thing i got the following message:

Edit Boot Option
=============
Edit Boot Option for: Microsoft Windows Vista
Path: \Windows\System32\Winload.exe
Partition: 2
Hard disk: 4e00ed3d
=============

Then a typeable command with:

=============
/NOEXECUTE = OPTIN

any ideas wat cmd i give i can typye after /NOEXECUTE = OPTIN


----------

